# The weight of a single feather



## bikehunter (Aug 8, 2013)

This is probably old, but I had never seen it before today. If this does not leave you speechless, I don't know what would


http://www.flixxy.com/the-incredible-power-of-concentration-miyoko-shida.htm#.UY5d5bWG18E


----------



## wsfarrell (Aug 8, 2013)

Indeed.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 8, 2013)

WOW


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2013)

Amazing and beautiful!


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 8, 2013)

Amazing.


----------



## Sambal (Aug 8, 2013)

What Calder might have aspired to. Takes my breath away!
Thanks for posting bikehunter.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Aug 9, 2013)

Holy smokes--that was awesome!


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 9, 2013)

Sambal said:


> What Calder might have aspired to. Takes my breath away!
> Thanks for posting bikehunter.



Takes my breath away as well, but Calder could never attain this astonishing achievement without the style, imagination, concentration and, well, coordination, dexterity, flexibility of this woman. Who knows what I've left out, which this woman possesses in order to produce what is basically, a _*LIVING *_mobile. I wonder if Calder has witnessed this artistic feat?


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 9, 2013)

Not to take away from this thread, but it has been posted b4 in the u tube awesome thread.... few peeps have posted there too.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...utube-AWESOME!?p=206174&viewfull=1#post206174


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 9, 2013)

Loved this. Shared it with my kids. Definitely worth seeing again.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> Loved this. Shared it with my kids. Definitely worth seeing again.



I found the larger picture on youtube version and have watched it three times again already. Watching her is like meditation.


----------



## Sambal (Aug 10, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Takes my breath away as well, but Calder could never attain this astonishing achievement without the style, imagination, concentration and, well, coordination, dexterity, flexibility of this woman. Who knows what I've left out, which this woman possesses in order to produce what is basically, a _*LIVING *_mobile. I wonder if Calder has witnessed this artistic feat?





Very true. Calder wouldn't have seen this, he died in the 70s I think. If I was doing artspeak (Ha Ha!) I'd have plenty to say about 'deconstruction' at the end of her performance.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 10, 2013)

Sambal said:


> Very true. Calder wouldn't have seen this, he died in the 70s I think. If I was doing art-speak (Ha Ha!) I'd have plenty to say about 'deconstruction' at the end of her performance.



Well, true. But she's not only an artist....but also a performer/entertainer. What else could she do? Simply walk off the stage, leaving us wondering if the weight of the feather was really what is holding it all together? Have the stage crew come out and disassemble it? lol BTW, I have absolutely no idea the meaning of art-speak. ;-)


----------

